# Rezepte für Schweinebacke?



## Brassenwürger (23. Dezember 2007)

Winterzeit ist ja bekanntlich Grünkohlzeit! Nun liebe ich im Kohl nichts mehr als eine ordentliche, geräucherte Schweinebacke und davon reichlich. Das ist mit das beste Fleisch vom Schwein. Schön fett, schön zart - lecker!
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich mit der Schweinsbacke noch machen kann! Frisch in die Pfanne hauen? In die Suppe damit? Was so lecker ist, das gehört doch nicht *nur* in den Grünkohl, oder? Ich würde so´n Teil auch gern mal auf´n Grill klatschen....|kopfkrat

Auch wenn es nicht um Fisch geht, für Vorschläge, Rezepte oder Links wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## nemles (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rezepte für Schweinebacke?*

Guggsdu hier, echt legga:

http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/37814


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rezepte für Schweinebacke?*



nemles schrieb:


> Guggsdu hier, echt legga:
> 
> http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/37814


 
Na, also das hört sich ja schon mal sehr lecker an...! Vor allem mit dem ganzen Knoblauch und den Zwiebeln...:l


----------



## Alabalik (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rezepte für Schweinebacke?*

Schweinebacke gehört in Scheiben geschnitten aufs Brot. Salz und Pfeffer, wer mag
etwas Senf. Dazu Bier, Bier, Bier.
Bei uns in Niedersachsen nennt man das Stecke und wird beim Schweineschlachten
im Kessel gargezogen. Beim Schlachtevesper dann Abends kalt gegessen.
Traditionelles deftiges Gericht.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rezepte für Schweinebacke?*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Dazu Bier, Bier, Bier.


 
Und Aquavit, in großen Mengen! Oder Köm...#6


----------



## Forellenzemmel (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rezepte für Schweinebacke?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich mit der Schweinsbacke noch machen kann!


 
Hmmm, weiß ich nicht! Aber von der Backe nicht ganz weit entfernt sind die Ohren! Mag sich für den einen oder anderen eklig anhören, sind aber richtig gemacht ein Traum... Geht ganz einfach: Wasser, Pfeffer, Salz, Zwiebel, Lorbeer und Nelke! Die Ohren rein und mindestens zwei Stunden leicht köcheln lassen, sonst sind die zu zäh. Dann mit Senf (süßer geht auch gut) und Sauerkraut servieren. 
Kann ich nur jedem raten - keine Vorurteile und probieren! Kostenfaktor bei zwei schönen großen Ohren keine 50 Cent. Meine Frau meinte schonmal zur Schonung des Haushaltskontos sollte ich öfters... Sie selbst ißt die Ohren allerdings nicht...
Das sind die gleichen Dinger wie man Sie getrocknet als Hundefutter bekommt. Muß ich bei meinem Metzger allerdings vorbestellen, hat nicht immer frische da.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Alabalik (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rezepte für Schweinebacke?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Hmmm, weiß ich nicht! Aber von der Backe nicht ganz weit entfernt sind die Ohren! Mag sich für den einen oder anderen eklig anhören, sind aber richtig gemacht ein Traum... Geht ganz einfach: Wasser, Pfeffer, Salz, Zwiebel, Lorbeer und Nelke! Die Ohren rein und mindestens zwei Stunden leicht köcheln lassen, sonst sind die zu zäh. Dann mit Senf (süßer geht auch gut) und Sauerkraut servieren.
> Kann ich nur jedem raten - keine Vorurteile und probieren! Kostenfaktor bei zwei schönen großen Ohren keine 50 Cent. Meine Frau meinte schonmal zur Schonung des Haushaltskontos sollte ich öfters... Sie selbst ißt die Ohren allerdings nicht...
> Das sind die gleichen Dinger wie man Sie getrocknet als Hundefutter bekommt. Muß ich bei meinem Metzger allerdings vorbestellen, hat nicht immer frische da.
> 
> ...


 
Die Schweinelöffel kochense hier in der Gegend in Eintopf
rein, meist Steckrüben. (kotz).
Aber besser sind die Pötchen, genau wie ihr die Ohren 
kocht. Wenn die gar sind kannste das Fleisch direkt
vonne Knorpels absaugen.
Das geeliert auch voll, und die Schnauze und die
Pfoten hängen zusammen wie mit Kleister.
Da schüttelts mich richtig.
Gruß und frohes Fest 
Armin


----------

